# Rhom Shoal



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow. Either that guy is super lucky or they just got put together 2 minutes before the video. I barely see any nipped fins at all.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

must of got a good price on them


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

They all seem really small, so maybe they were raised together or he just got a really good deal on them about 20 mins before the video, lol.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

some dont even look like rhoms more like compressus


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Might belong to a member here...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

if he just added the fish 20 minutes before the video I doubt that they would start eating, at least most of my rhoms didn't eat for the first day. and they don't look like they are stressed out from just being added to the tank.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

no way they were put together for just 2 minutes. thats crazy.... i wonder whats going to happen with those fish.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

****** said:


> Might belong to a member here...


****** are you hinting or just guessing.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

all i have to say is crazy man very crazy


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

impressed


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Would like to know more about the set-up, time, and duration of course, but i dont see this as being anything impressive, they are all small and juvenile. You buy enough of anything and you'll be able to keep a few together for awhile.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not to sound like a dick... but such a cool tank, awesome bunch of fish... epic feeding video... and he didn't even bother to turn the TV off in the background, which filled the soundwaves with annoyingness... and created a most intrusive glare on the tank right where the action was.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> Would like to know more about the set-up, time, and duration of course, but i dont see this as being anything impressive, they are all small and juvenile. You buy enough of anything and you'll be able to keep a few together for awhile.


well i mean they obviously arnt stressed out to the point to fin nip....they all are eating and they all look like they're in good shape....i know for a fact if i were to try and add anything living to my tank it wouldnt happen


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

They looked pretty good. I wonder if he lost any, how long they have been together.... and who this guy is


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I've sent the guy a message on youtube as well as a link to this thread. Hopefully he will chime in and let us know his setup.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Crazy maybe its a 20,000 gal setup and they just met to feed??? sweet video tho


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Crazy maybe its a 20,000 gal setup and they just met to feed??? sweet video tho


Judging by the castle decoration and the under gravel filter im saying its not 20,000 gallon


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Inflade said:


> no way they were put together for just 2 minutes. thats crazy.... i wonder whats going to happen with those fish.


That video is 2 yrs old. His youtube account doesn't have any more videos of them either. I would asume they were sold or eaten.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

I was clearly kidding about the 20,000 gallon.... thought it would be taken as a joke not serious lol


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

hahaha good one


----------

